# Pink bump on forehead of Waffles



## andthentherewerefive (2 mo ago)

Our 20-month old female texel mouse developed a hard pink lump on her forehead several weeks ago. My daughter rubbed and touched it and observed that she wasn’t in pain (no squeaking or trying to run away). Has anyone seen this before, or have suggestions on what it might be? I realize a vet is the best option but hoping someone might have come across this kind of issue. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nikallaw12 (10 d ago)

the human body has immediate aversions to things for a reason--best listen to the monke brain on this one.


----------

